# Brand Starting To Feel Like Himself Again



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The Sixers forward is playing well during the team's 6-3 stretch.
> 
> After injuries limited him to 37 games during the previous two seasons, Elton Brand is finally starting to feel more like the Elton Brand who averaged 20 points and 10 rebounds in his first 10 NBA seasons. And it's showing on the court.
> 
> ...


http://www.phillyburbs.com/news/news_details/article/126/2010/january/18/brand-starting-to-feel-like-himself-again-2.html


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish he was starting, my fantasy team would be better off. If he was playing his usual 35+ minutes he'd be a solid 18 and 10 im sure.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

You know, his splits have been fascinating, and pretty much back him up. First of all, he's finally started scoring efficiently in Jan., his FG% is 54, and he's getting more free throws with less TO's. He's also a much better player in their wins and losses, he shoots much better and scores more in less time.

All of this, however, has added up to Jordan playing him less in January. Amazing.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't think in all my years as a Sixer fan that I've seen a coach as frustrating as Eddie Jordan. Watching him just takes all the energy out of you. Even when the team wins it seems hopeless because it just means he'll be around longer, and so will Stefanski, and we already know Snider ain't going anywhere.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Word on the street is that Stefanski basically forced Brand back into the starting line-up.


----------

